# Official thread: Bulls vs LAKERS



## THELAKESHOW (Oct 9, 2002)

This will be fun. Shaq daddy will be back and match up against his would be mini-me, Eddy Curry. My prediction is the Lakers by 15. Thoughts?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

My thoughts are that I wanted to start this thread. 

 

I'll be at the game representing with 3 other Chi-Town Hustlers.!  I predict Shaq will say some arrogant things, look like a fat ******* and the Lakers will play really well b/c of his presence and proceed to act cocky like they didn't stink up the joint for the past 11 games.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

If shaq plays, the Lakers should win fairly easily. Even if the big guy is rusty and off his game, his prescence is enough to change the game in the Lakers favor. If shaq doesn't play, the Bulls have a very good chance to take one from the Lakers. They don't match up well to the Bulls without Shaq and if Cartwright would just become aggressive in asserting mismatches rather than reacting to them, we might be able to win this one.

The Lakers without Shaq are, at best, an average team.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

<b> Bulls 96 - Lakers 108 </b>


Trent 'Double-down' Hassell 'contains' Kobe to 35 points

Eddie Robinson has two nice dunks

Shaq looks fat, but scores 15 in 20 minutes of play

Jamal continues his hot shooting, scores 10

Jay gets 16 pts, 7 assists

Donyell and Jalen get 20 points each

Tyson gets 4 blocks

Mason Jr. outdresses Dalibor




I hope I'm wrong. Go Bulls.

VD


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Bulls lose. I don't know if it'll be by 30 or by 3, but they'll lose.

And the season's close to becoming a complete wash.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> And the season's close to becoming a complete wash.


No way. They've only played a few easy games and two of them were on the road. I think December's schedule will give them some confidence.


----------



## THELAKESHOW (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Bulls lose. I don't know if it'll be by 30 or by 3, but they'll lose.
> 
> And the season's close to becoming a complete wash.



I am glad to see that there are Bulls fans who agree with me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Never say never. Bulls won twice last year against the lakers and one can argue that this team is better than last years. Who really knows for sure. A lot could happen. But yes, one should pick the lakers, but that does not guarantee anything.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> No way. They've only played a few easy games and two of them were on the road. I think December's schedule will give them some confidence.


It's the Floydian nature of the losses that bothers me, Lizzy. A loss where we show no effort and no coherent gameplan (what's the story with the offense? IS there an offense?) AND do nothing to develop the so-called core of our team feels like losing 10 games, not one. Not only do Curry and Chandler have to suffer through losing, they have to suffer through the indignity of their coach telling them they aren't good enough to do anything about it.

And if I don't see Bill at least TRY to play Crawford and Williams together in the next few games, I'm not sure I'll be able to watch anymore. It's just too frustrating.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I predicted the last two games within 3 points each game. Maybe I'm on a streak ;-) See the game threads for details of my prognostications...

My analysis of tonight's game:

Kobe scores at least 40 points.

Samaki Walker looks like an All-Star.

Rose scores 20, but misses a lot of shots.

Marshall grabs 10+ boards again.

Bulls win 94-90 if Shaq sits.

Bulls lose 104-94 if Shaq plays 20+ minutes.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

My predictions:
-Bulls by 50

-Shaq and Eddy get into a fight over who's fatter and lazier (Shaq wins the argument), and in the ensuing scuffle Shaq reinjures his toe, and is forced to retire.

-Kobe scores 40, but is overshadowed by Dalibor's breakout 60-point performance.

-JWill tears Derek Fisher a new one


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I predict Jay Williams has a quadrouple double:

34 points
17 assists
12 rebounds
10 steals
1 block- on SHAQ

I also predict ESPN will show 6 of JAY WILL's baskets schooling Bryant on a mis match at the top of the circle, and one of him jumping straight over shaq for the dunk....

I know you think it could be a possibility LAKESHOW


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I predict that while cheering for the Bulls a group of Lakerfans behind me ask me to be quiet as they sit back quietly and chat on their cell phones.

I predict Debra Messing and John Lithgow will be there.

I predict the only noise will come from the 300 level.

I predict Shaq says something like "Who are the Bulls? I've never heard of this team" and reporters laugh like he's Lenny Bruce.

Derek Fisher will draw 3 offensive fouls on Jay by flopping (which is so funny b/c that's exactly what the Lakers complain about with the Kings but they are probably the 2nd worst floppers on the league) Fox will flop on Rose once and Horry will flop 3 times.

Bill Cartwright will look like he's going to cry 6 times. 

Jalen Rose will have 1 rebound.

The Lakers will look like defending champs during this game even though they've played lousy basketball all season.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I think the Bulls will be good and pissed off after sitting in their hotel rooms for most of these two days, and they will come out strong. Shaq will have a very strong game, but his teammates will have a tendency to stand around watching him in his return to the court. 

Prediction: Bulls 101, Lakers 90


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> I predict the only noise will come from the 300 level.


Ain't that the truth.


> I predict Shaq says something like "Who are the Bulls? I've never heard of this team" and reporters laugh like he's Lenny Bruce.


HAHAhaha- that sounds just like something he'd say. Did u see Aries Spears's impression of him on MadTV last Saturday? IT was hilarious!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> HAHAhaha- that sounds just like something he'd say. Did u see Aries Spears's impression of him on MadTV last Saturday? IT was hilarious!


No but he was the in game announcer for the Magic Charity game and he was doing Shaq impressions and a hilarious Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*Shaq Update*

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/1121/1464205.html

He's a game time decision and won't start no matter what.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Jalen Rose will have 1 rebound.
> 
> The Lakers will look like defending champs during this game even though they've played lousy basketball all season.


You forgot about Jalen's other stats. Prediction: 24 points on 8 of 25 shooting while going 8 for 10 from the charity stripe. Early on Jalen gets pressured in the backcourt in the 1st quarter by 5 lakers, refusing to pass to his hollering teamates down court, he foolishly tries to break the press only to have the ball bounce off his toe and bounce outta bounds. And then to cap it off (the Bulls get handled quite easily mind you) after the game JWill questions Rose about his effort and his defense. Rose upset by these remarks marches into the showers and show's JWill the box score to the game. Written was Tracy Murray's numbers. Murray was a suprise start as Phil Jackson had thought he had found his 3rd scorer, sadly he was wrong as Murray shot just 3 for 14 from the field. Just another Bulls game...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> You forgot about Jalen's other stats. Prediction: 24 points on 8 of 25 shooting while going 8 for 10 from the charity stripe. Early on Jalen gets pressured in the backcourt in the 1st quarter by 5 lakers, refusing to pass to his hollering teamates down court, he foolishly tries to break the press only to have the ball bounce off his toe and bounce outta bounds. And then to cap it off (the Bulls get handled quite easily mind you) after the game JWill questions Rose about his effort and his defense. Rose upset by these remarks marches into the showers and show's JWill the box score to the game. Written was Tracy Murray's numbers. Murray was a suprise start as Phil Jackson had thought he had found his 3rd scorer, sadly he was wrong as Murray shot just 3 for 14 from the field. Just another Bulls game...


See, I don't share these feeling about Rose. While I think he needs to improve in a few areas I also think he's been given a lot of blame for no reason at all. Look at the numbers the starting unit is putting up? They're horrible. How come Rose is being criticized for his performance but Jay Will is free to have multiple 4-15 nights? Hassell isn't scoring at all and Eddy and Tyson are...streaky is being nice. 

Not to mention the fact that his former team is 9-1. I'm sure he's thrilled to be not only helping/starting with 4 1st and 2nd year players while they learn the game but also get lambasted by fans and media for doing what he was brought here to do: take shots. 

Why is no one upset that Ron Artest didn't play with the same discipline in Chicago that he's showing in Indiana? 

Why is Jalen Rose - the best player on the team who was taken from a good situation and put in a bad one - the sacraficial lamb of Bulls fans? I need to know b/c I'm not seeing what a lot of others are seeing. 

I don't mean to attack you. I really want to know what the deal is with everyone.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Lizzy, I will be at the game as well. I would love a chance to put a smile to the wit.

Let me if we can meet up and say hello.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> <b> Bulls 96 - Lakers 108 </b>
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention that they will play the COMPLETE 
24 minutes of basketball!!!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Lizzy, I will be at the game as well. I would love a chance to put a smile to the wit.
> 
> Let me if we can meet up and say hello.


For sure! Where are you sitting?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I see the Bulls winning this one. Shaq is not starting and the Bulls should at least be familiar at defending the triangle. Kobe will get his, but it is obvious the team needs Shaq, who even when heis playing will be much less than 100%. Bulls take this, possibly in a blowout because the Lakers have been known to take them lightly as well.

Bulls 99
Lakers 79


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> No way. They've only played a few easy games and two of them were on the road. I think December's schedule will give them some confidence.


Dang Lizzy, you're gonna go and spoil the new wave of Lebron threads I was bracing for.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> See, I don't share these feeling about Rose. While I think he needs to improve in a few areas I also think he's been given a lot of blame for no reason at all. Look at the numbers the starting unit is putting up? They're horrible. How come Rose is being criticized for his performance but Jay Will is free to have multiple 4-15 nights? Hassell isn't scoring at all and Eddy and Tyson are...streaky is being nice.
> ...


The marquee guy is gonna get blamed for the losses Lizzy. Its that simple. Hopes were raised early on and now we're coming back to earth. I for one still think he's the right guy for Chicago. Hopefully, he will keep his piece of mind during this tumultuous time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We beat them twice last year. That doesnt mean anything. This is a new year. Shaq will not be 100%. But the game still has to be played.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Chicago 93 Lakers 89
 
Jay Will inspired by the performance of Ming gets his 2nd triple double

Lakers Coach Phil Jackson, "In order to win we have to stop losing."
A quite hush falls over the NBA


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I see the Bulls winning this one. Shaq is not starting and the Bulls should at least be familiar at defending the triangle. Kobe will get his, but it is obvious the team needs Shaq, who even when heis playing will be much less than 100%. Bulls take this, possibly in a blowout because the Lakers have been known to take them lightly as well.
> 
> Bulls 99
> Lakers 79


This post made me cry like Kwame (except from laughter, not because I was being humiliated by my coach and peers).

Thanks.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm just picturing Kobe and George guarded all night by Hassell and Rose. Gonna be a long night. Whether Shaq plays many minutes or not, this one's still in the bag for LaLa. Again, I hope I'm wrong.



VD


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Is Gearoge playing? He's been out since the Wizards game.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> This post made me cry like Kwame (except from laughter, not because I was being humiliated by my coach and peers).
> ...


The challenge is spinning every game into a win. 

The secret is to imagine the scenario and fill in the blanks. What I wrote is completely within the realm of possibility, and could very easily happen. Everyone and their mother has beaten on the Lakers this season so far. Shaq is not 100% and his playing is no guarantee that he is ready, this is his first game this year, period, so expect some rust and a little time for him and Kobe to get their games in sync.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I predict :

1. 6 new threads complaining about how much we suck after we get our butts handed to us with 1 of those threads blaming the triangle for our ineptness

2. I predict 48 scowls per 48 minutes from Coach Cartwright that gets pro-rated after he gets ejected in the 36th minute after his 36th scowl and a double T for racing on to the court and elbowing Shaq in the head in an effort to show Eddy how to play him

3.That's right. This action occurs in the 2nd half whuch means EddyShaq will get some 2nd half minutes

4. After Shaq gets elbowed to the head his eyesight is knocked back into proper alignment and he is crosseyed no more and starts shooting free throws at a 100% clip and goes on to lead the league in free throw percentage.

5. I predict Janno Pargo plays a season high 35 minutes and has a career night against the Bulls with 20 points

6. I predict Rick Fox will actually hit some shots from the 3 point line as we play zone to combat Smaki Walks monster post game

7. I predict Rick Brunson will gain an emergency clearance from the Injury list , get significant minutes and prove that Jay Williams has got nothing on his FG %.

8. I predict Coach Cartwright will annoy Jalen and coach the game like a coach coaching for back to backs

9. I predict Jalen will reach for the box score sheet when Jamal is in the shower and highlight Kareem Rush's 10 from 10 from downtown ( Kareem being Jamal's assignment )

10. I predict Jamal will shut the smack up when he pours over the box score in an effort to retaliate and realise that Tracy Murray went 1 for 15 after he replaced Rick Fox late in the 2nd quarter after Rick surprised the hell outta everyone and actually made some shots from beyond the arc and then decided he would take off at half time , go home and make love with his wife

11. I predict that Shaq will make a comment that Doug Christie's wife needs to be Coaching the Bulls to help resusciatate this once proud but now sorry franchise

12. I predict Shaq will wear a paisley jump suit with a Carmen Miranda "Copacabana" stle bowl of fruit on his head at the post game conference

13. I predict Phil Jax will sit the entire match and rub his chin - contemplating for the entire game whether to grow his soul patch back or not

14. I predict that this will be the game that Kobe buys back into the triangle once and for all , and swollen with pride, Tex will actually file adoption papers after the game . Kobe will pull a Jason (Jay ) and announce he now wants to be known as Chilli Winters in tribute to his new adopted dear old Da.

15. I predict Dyan Cannon will get her haircut

16. I predict special retro half time guest of honour will be one time Laker Girl , Paula Abdul , who will do a rendition of "Hush Hush" with back up harmonies provided by one time beau , Emilio Estevez. I predict there won't be a dry eye in the entire place.

17. I predict for one night only , in the spirit of entertainment and showbiz in the showbiz mecca of the cosmos, Jerry Reinsdorf will get with the program- realise our boys are in for some abuse and apply for special dispensation from Wee Willy Stern to * For one night only * relocate the franchise to Washington and change our name from the Bulls to the Generals. 

18. I predict the Harlem Globetrotters will replace the Lakers roster for the 4th and finish the job

19. I predict ERob will sit tonight and by the end of the first quarter, Bill Cosby will find his way to the Bulls bench and demand his sweater back.

20. I predict Dolly will have his contract bought out by an ambitious exec from one of the networks who want to run a sitcom pilot with him . Kind of like a Perfect Strangers meets Full House meets Hanging with Mr Cooper. The provisional title for the sitcom is * Hanging with a Perfect Stranger in my Full House *

21. I predict Jamal will make a dunk shot

22. I predict it won't be strong enough to disturb the twine

23. I predict Jalen will go straight back to his hotel after the game and not stay up late cruising around

24. I predict a prayer meeting before the game and at half time.

25. I predict they say grace at fulltime

26. I predict trade rumours for Charlie Ward heat up with this new found demonstrable happy clappy love the Lord prayer meeting mumbo jumbo

27. I predict Jay Williams to utter John Lennon's famous quote at the post game conference _ I don't believe in Beatles I just believe in me _ I predict the Chi media to respond with :_ Hey that's great Jay ! Now just do something next game to make us believe in you _

28. I predict Marcus Fizer to make some shots in the prematch shoot around

29. I predict AJ Guyton to be sitting in Frisco lamenting what could have been

30. I predict Shaq to come storming into the Bulls locker room before the game looking for Brad Miller, finding Fred Hoiberg and smacking him one fair in the gob and saying _ Don't even think about trying to guard me foo _

31. I predict the rumour to be official at half time : Shaq is indeed Mr T's love child


And in tribute to one of the best ever Lakers I now conclude with prediction 32

32. Frustrated by their lack of playing time in another humiliating defeat , Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry run off in California and join a cult

And that m'friends is all she wrote


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

FJ - I hope at least half of those things happen tonight. Especially number 12.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The bulls win by 3*

I just have a feeling that the bulls will steal this one from the Lakers, with all the turmoil surrounding this team I feel that they will respond to the turmoil and play inspired ball or they could play like crap like they have been and lose by thirty-::heart:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Simply put, the only thing the Bulls have been guarding..*

..is their dinner plate....Lakers by 23. Shaq or no.


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

First, we have Curry step on Shaq's toe. Ok maybe not Curry, we could use Fizer to step on Shaq's toe. Regardless, the Laker's will have to get use to having Shaq in the lineup. Cartwright has done well against former mentors. Erob has to step up and gaurd Kobe. If the Bulls outrebound the the Lakers, especially stopping offensive rebounds, Bulls will win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

present and accounted for!!! Do we make this three straight? No artest this time.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

So tonight's Shaq's Coming Out Party, eh?

Maybe Eddy'll turn the tables on the Big Man and make him wish he'd stayed on the injured list!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Medvedenko and Walker are getting away with murder under the boards! Check out the shoves in the Bulls backs!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose off to a bad start. Thank God Hassell is on early!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The Lakers get every call! J-Will was molested by Rick Fox at mid-court, no call. That led to a Derek Fisher dunk. Looked like Tyson got all ball on Fisher's drive down the lane as well.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Nice job, Eddy!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

damn we're missing too many easy shots already


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*AAAWWWW Shucks*

here comes BigDaddy Shaq:uhoh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Lets see how it goes...

Executing ok...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Soon as I say it...


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Eddie Robinson has not seen a pass the entire time he's been on the court. Crawford's doing a lousy job of getting his teamates involved.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LMAO!

Tyson!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

They WERE doing ok...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tyson block!!!!!!!! Then he taunts him......... If we lose by one.....:upset:


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Tom Dore doesn't have a clue. Chandler was sending a message back at Shaq with the goaltend. Good for Tyson!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone notice how we don't hear the 'baby shaq' moniker anymore?

Nice Eddy


Next time go with power:upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

What did Crawford do to deserve to be pulled?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*In 2 minutes*

Crawford had 8 pts, 2 assists, and 1 reb no trunovers and shot 4-7 from the field. and some of you guys want to trade him?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Eddy is throwing around his weight and is doing a nice job on defense. Shaq is out of control. He is traveling, throwing guys, goaltending...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I liked our defense on Shaq when we had Chandler and Curry on him at the same time, shaq had no entry pass, I hope we go back to that later on in the game.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HMMMM.... Let's see.....

Williams played very well in the first quarter....

Crawford played well in the second quarter.....

How can we best maximize their level of play????...

Play them separately and have each sit out for long periods of time!

Why won't Cartwright just swallow his pride and play Williams and Crawford together. I would love to see the Bulls play an uptempo game with Williams, Crawford, and ERob on the court. At least give it a try. For a few minutes if nothing else. If it doesn't work, it doesn't work.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well good news is we are down by three. 

Bad news, shaq is being shaq. 
Bulls 11 t/o 
Third straight game of being outrebounded BAD/ 29-19
Rose 0-7, including two air balls.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> What did Crawford do to deserve to be pulled?




Jay played well in the first quarter, and he was pulled too.

However, I'd love to see them both in there.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddy NEVER works for the ball...for positioning that is


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Marshalll*

with the Dunk!!!!!!!!!!:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :vbanana: Bulls down by 1 and Rose has 0 points.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

I love Shaq, but how come he gets away with all the dramatics and Tyson gets T'd up for squealing? 

Gotta admit, though, Fat Shaq looks pretty scary out there.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

why is bill scowling?

8-2 run


Eddy has NO clue what to do if theres another big man on the court at the same time.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

we're only down 1 and Jalen doesn't have a basket... I'll take it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Down by 1 and Rose has yet to score. If he can get his game going, we are in good shape. Still need to rebound better!!! 

Crawford hassell looking better!!! 

Marshall is doing great!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

We should scrap the triangle and just ran Shaq's butt to death. Every rebound push it, pretty soon he won't even run down the court, then Phil subs him and feed the ball to Eddy and Tyson down low against their second string.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Down by 1 and Rose has yet to score. If he can get his game going, we are in good shape. Still need to rebound better!!!
> 
> Crawford hassell looking better!!!
> ...


Trade while their value is up!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Crawford looked great. I still would like to see him throw down the hammer when he penetrates like that.

E-Rob needs more touches!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> why is bill scowling?
> 
> 8-2 run
> ...




What are you talking about? Eddy is playing Great D now if only he could rebound. While his stats arent showing it Eddy is playing good fundamental D.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Down by 1 and Rose has yet to score. If he can get his game going, we are in good shape. Still need to rebound better!!!
> 
> Crawford hassell looking better!!!
> ...


Yeah, Crawford looks great...for a Two Guard! Eight shots in eleven minutes! Even Kobe doesn't hoist 'em up that often. Am I mistaken, or isn't Crawford supposed to be dealin' the rock once in a while as well? Something tells me he's got his own agenda goin' on tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Did you guys notice that JWill and JCraw were on the floor at the same time for a couple minutes at the end of the half?

The Bulls look terrible on offense. There is absolutely no movement of the players or the ball. They're standing around, making it easy to play defense. Many of the Bulls just hold the ball, faking passes, before passing it backwards to someone else.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Crawford looks great...for a Two Guard! Eight shots in eleven minutes! Even Kobe doesn't hoist 'em up that often. Am I mistaken, or isn't Crawford supposed to be dealin' the rock once in a while as well? Something tells me he's got his own agenda goin' on tonight.


He has 2 assists. J-Will has 3. Jamal is playing very well.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*As long as they are in the*



> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Crawford looks great...for a Two Guard! Eight shots in eleven minutes! Even Kobe doesn't hoist 'em up that often. Am I mistaken, or isn't Crawford supposed to be dealin' the rock once in a while as well? Something tells me he's got his own agenda goin' on tonight.



flow of the offense I don't care we need someone besides Donyell to score from the second unit.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Even more impressive*

is that he did not attempt a single three point shot.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

...another winable game tonight. Lets see, Toronto, Milwaukee, Golden State, and now Los Angeles...all winable games. This team could be 7-5 right now with a real chance at improving tp 8-5.

C'mon, Bill. Show 'em how to start closing out these kinds of games!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Hopefully*

Corie Blount, Hoiberg, and Fizer all log C-DNP tonght that along with a win would make me go bananas!!!!:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :cbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Hopefully*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Corie Blount, Hoiberg, and Fizer all log C-DNP tonght that along with a win would make me go bananas!!!!:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :cbanana:


:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a dunk!!

Paxson, "Rose is going to continue to shoot those until he makes them." 0-9


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Hah! Did u see Kobe cryin' to the ref after getting called for traveling? I love it!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice steal and dunk by jay!! 53-52 lakers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice steal and dunk by JWill.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Hah! Did u see Kobe cryin' to the ref after getting called for traveling? I love it!


lol i loved it too


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*so when does BC*

Take Hassel out the game and put in JC, I would say right about ..... NOW!!:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose makes a sweet drive, dumps it off to Chandler, who gets it blocked (looks like they were grabbing his arms to me).

Then Rose hits his first shot.

Then air ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose scores finally

Bryant has four straight! Fisher for three


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drives, passes it out to Williams, who misses the shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls need Rose to heat it up.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Bryant's shooting right over Hassell. Time to give ERob a shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5 second call!! Bad t/o


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Baxter's getting swallowed up under the basket. If Tyson can't go then BC should send Fizer out to get some minutes. Its a shame...Baxter's a great kid with solid fundamentals...but he's just too short to play well against anybody with some length.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

COME ON BULLS!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*bench Williams*

NOW Cartwright, the kid couldnt hit a lake the way he is playing.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Man Rose is suckin it up again tonight


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: bench Williams*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> NOW Cartwright, the kid couldnt hit a lake the way he is playing.


You're kidding, right? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

:jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<PRE>
PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 
DEREK FISHER 33 6-13 2-2 2-3 5 3 2 16 
JAY WILLIAMS 26 3-9 1-3 1-1 2 4 1 8 
</PRE>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SWEEEEEET move by Donyell

ERob doing good on D against Kobe


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The Funny thing about Jwill/JC*

is that Jwill is doing the same thing JC is doing that is standing around not driving to the basket, while in this game at least JC is doing what Jwill should be that is driving to the basket.


Is it just me or is this game on pace to record the most blocked shots ever?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

ERob's done a solid job of cooling Bryant off. Time for a change in the starting lineup:

Robinson in, Hassell out!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaq's in, where's baby Shaq?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Why we are losing*

37% from the floor BC, please put JC in we need a shooter.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> <PRE>
> PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT
> DEREK FISHER 33 6-13 2-2 2-3 5 3 2 16
> ...


And how many of Fisher's points came against a zone or from return passess from Bryant when Williams left him to double Kobe. Fisher hasn't come close to beating anyone one on one, so your implication by comparing these two players is flawed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's the point guard comparison.

Baxter draws another offensive foul. Nice!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter!!! Took his third charge!!! Good D!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

We're going to lose this damn game because Bill is a freaking bonehead. Marshal guarding Shaq? We need a coach that actually has a strategy and not just this bs play hard crap. I want a guy with an X and O mind. Bill is a decent assistant but a horrible Head Coach.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> <PRE>
> PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT
> DEREK FISHER 33 6-13 2-2 2-3 5 3 2 16
> ...



That is absolutely ridiculous. I think every single point Fisher has scored has been a result of Jay double teaming someone else and leaving him open. On the flipside, Jay was facing double teams the entire first quarter.

You conveniently failed to include Jay's 6 steals.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Shaq's in, where's baby Shaq?


I've been wondering too, Yell cant guard Shaq. I hate BC just goes away from Curry in the 4th


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Only one Bull scoring in double figures (Marshall)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been wondering too, Yell cant guard Shaq. I hate BC just goes away from Curry in the 4th


At this point, there's nothing to lose. Curry has ZERO fouls tonight...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

if Rose was having any kind of a game we would be ahead


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I see BC*

the magician has done his most famous trick the EC and TC dissapearing act performed in the fourth quarter of every freaking game.:upset: :upset:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Time to put Williams in...Crawford is playing terrible.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Why we are losing*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 37% from the floor BC, please put JC in we need a shooter.


You're right! Get Jamal and his 38% FG Pct. back out on the court!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This last stretch by Crawford... He's looked just terrible.

Dribbled the ball way too long, got stuck in the corner, turned it over.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Why we are losing*



> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right! Get Jamal and his 38% FG Pct. back out on the court!


Actually 34%.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*That's what happens*

when you leave players out of the game for too long especially ones like JC who are streaky.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: That's what happens*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> when you leave players out of the game for too long especially ones like JC who are streaky.



Give me a break. He left Williams out for 10 minutes in the first half, even though he had been playing very well.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*For the game it is 40%*

and right now that is all I care about. The whole team can't shoot a lick.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

What the heck did Jalen do to get a flagrant? Marshall got mauled on the other end!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Looks like we might actually go 0-4 on this road trip as some posters predicted. Tonight is not looking good and tomorrow is anyones call...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: For the game it is 40%*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> and right now that is all I care about. The whole team can't shoot a lick.



And he has played terrible for the entire quarter.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Looks like we might actually go 0-4 on this road trip as some posters predicted. Tonight is not looking good and tomorrow is anyones call...


who do we play tommorow?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Game over.

Bulls have a whopping 65 points with 4:30 to go.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Crawford penetrates...and dishes to Baxter...AT THE TOP OF THE KEY??? Need I say more? :no:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: That's what happens*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a break. He left Williams out for 10 minutes in the first half, even though he had been playing very well.



My point exactly you have two talented but streaky gaurds. You cannot afford to sit them for too long. Because as we have seen with Jwill, and JC they come back in playing like some crap.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> who do we play tommorow?


Jazz


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

How come Kobe can molest our players, but Hassell doesn't even touch him and he gets fouls by the hand full? How does Fox run over Rose and then Rose gets a flagrant?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I've had it with Bill Cartwright. Lonny Baxter is not the centerpiece of this team, nor is Trenton Hassell. Curry's lack of playing time is irresponsible. 

Something's got to give here. I'll check back in after the Boston game when they finish up the trip 0-6 and I'll officially declare the season a wash.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

we've been stuck on 65 pts forever


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*When will BC the magician make*

EC and TC suddenly appear because Baxter aint doin nothing, 
I blame the teams problem on the stupid circus, is their anway the UC can get out of that contractual agreement. It does no good a team as young as ours to suffer heartbreaking loss after loss on the road because of a circus.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> How come Kobe can molest our players, but Hassell doesn't even touch him and he gets fouls by the hand full? How does Fox run over Rose and then Rose gets a flagrant?


Bias refs, they got an incredible amount of questionable calls against the Kings in last years playoffs. But thats the way it is when you 3-peat, the Championship Bulls got alot of breaks too


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Hassell should never ever touch the ball.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Bill Cartwright will*

from now on be known as THE MAGICIAN

So when does the 2003 draft start is it Lebron or Carmello.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Here's an idea BC*

If we put Jwill and JC onthe floor on the same time, we dont have to play the Godawful Hassell, then JC and JWill wont have to press so hard to impress BC and make stupid mistakes on the court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> who do we play tommorow?


Utah i think


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JCraw and JWill on the floor together for the past few minutes. 

Again.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

What does Curry have to do in order to get some playing time!? 8 points, 5 boards and count it 0 FOULS! Seeing he was going up against Shaq, even though he was rusty, half the time thats pretty impressive.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

well what a crappy game, but I'de be willing to bet that Rose is going to be sparkling tommorow night after his aweful game tonight... he'll put it together in a hurry


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Here's an idea BC*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> If we put Jwill and JC onthe floor on the same time, we dont have to play the Godawful Hassell, then JC and JWill wont have to press so hard to impress BC and make stupid mistakes on the court.



Not only that, but it would help both players. Williams could create and get Crawford wide open shots--of which he would be able to make a much higher percentage since they will actually be open shots and not 20 foot pull-up jumpers. It will help Williams because it will give him someone who can actually make an outside jumper on the court.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Maybe BC is getting the idea*

Now if only he would make it mandatory for EC to get 15 touches a game he would be a complete coach. EC is like a power running back, if you dont give him the ball eough times he won't produce on both sides of the court. Kinda like a Jerome Bettis, gotta get the bus warmed up.



Anyone remember the Washington game last year when TC got hurt and he played really well, in that game they made an effort to get him the ball.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I've had it with Bill Cartwright. Lonny Baxter is not the centerpiece of this team, nor is Trenton Hassell. Curry's lack of playing time is irresponsible. Something's got to give here.


I have to agree. Year five of the rebuilding plan and we're counting on two second round draft picks to be key contributors. 

Its the fifth frickin' year of rebuilding and we're still counting on guys like Hassell and Baxter down the stretch. I can't believe that afer five years we couldn't build a better rotation than that. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> well what a crappy game, but I'de be willing to bet that Rose is going to be sparkling tommorow night after his aweful game tonight... he'll put it together in a hurry


Yup, Jalen'll undoubtedly dominate the ball, take upwards of 25 shots, put up a huge scoring number, and the Bulls will lose by 15+.

The really ugly game is going to be Dallas. That might be the one that forces something big to happen with this team.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I agree Eddie is the future of the team, howver tonight I was watching him closely since he was on Shaq. He does stupid things like throw the ball to mid-court after a good rebound risking a TO instead of holding on to the ball and give it to the guard when they get near him. He throws away the ball way too soon like he doesn't want to run the floor w/ it, which is fine but he should have more patiince instead of causing a TO. Then he is very weak on the defensic=ve glass. He allows smaller players to grab the rebounds instead of jumping up high and using his body down there to dominate. I think that is why BC is sitting him. He wants him to be more aggressive on the defensive end. He is producing on offense.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Anybody know why the Bulls bothered to activate Blount? Does he look better sitting on the bench in uniform than Dali does?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I think a drummer for Spinal Tap has a better chance of surviving than Cartwright at the moment


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Trenton Hassell- 3-9 FG, 6 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 fouls, 4 turnovers






40 MINUTES!!!

Why is he playing so much?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

E-Rob in 20 minutes (Half the time as Hassell)

2-5 FG, 4 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 0 turnovers, 1 foul, 1 block

He has 2 less points on 4 less shots. 1 more rebound, same amount of assists....It goes on and on. E-Rob should be getting the minutes at this point. Did you guys catch Eddie's defense on Kobe? Very nice.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Anybody know why the Bulls bothered to activate Blount? Does he look better sitting on the bench in uniform than Dali does?


You look better on the bench in a uniform than Dali does ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Trenton Hassell- 3-9 FG, 6 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 fouls, 4 turnovers
> 
> 
> ...


Kobe Bryant - 7-14 FG, 21 points, 10 reb, 7 assists

He was held to like 6 in the first half...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> E-Rob in 20 minutes (Half the time as Hassell)
> 
> 2-5 FG, 4 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 0 turnovers, 1 foul, 1 block
> ...


I always laughed at the notion of ERob playing the two because of his shaky handle, but he has played fairly well recently. It's worth a try, at any rate.

I mean, if I were a little bit older I would've crapped myself out of shock after that first basket of Hassell's. He goes hours without SHOOTING the ball, nevermind scoring. I will grant you that Hassell was a defensive phenom last year, and I can't tell whether he's lost a step or the rest of the league knows who he is now, but whatever the case, Trent's just good enough to get lit up night in, night out, and he does absolutely zilch to balance it on the other end.

It's this sort of stubborn anti-logic that makes me think Bill has fallen into a Floyd-like stupor.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> E-Rob in 20 minutes (Half the time as Hassell)
> 
> E-Rob should be getting the minutes at this point. Did you guys catch Eddie's defense on Kobe? Very nice.


Yeah I noticed that. Kobe was having a little bit of trouble with EROB'S length. I cant help but cringe at his jumpshot though, but if there is one thats a worst shooter than Erob it's Has.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant - 7-14 FG, 21 points, 10 reb, 7 assists
> ...


Kobe only took 4 shots in the first half. He basically held himself to 6 points.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I noticed that. Kobe was having a little bit of trouble with EROB'S length. I cant help but cringe at his jumpshot though, but if there is one thats a worst shooter than Erob it's Has.


BC's jumpshot wasn't exactly a thing of beauty in his day ;-)


----------

